
Cloudy.sh is entering public beta - fritzone
http://cloudy.sh
======
fritzone
And now also the HTTPS entered public beta! You can start sharing your photos
:)

------
x0rz
please use HTTPS beforehand

~~~
fritzone
I'm still working on enabling HTTPS support, but it will take some time to
have it up and running.

